# Free Book Finds: November 2010 (No Self Promotion, Please)



## pidgeon92

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the October 2010 free book thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## pidgeon92

From Arkali:

The Matchmakers
*NO LONGER FREE*
Fantasy Romance


One Hit Wonder
*NO LONGER FREE*
Fiction


Free Preview: Witch & Wizard - The Gift
For Young Readers


More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea
Medical Memoir


Guard Your Mission, Stay in Control
*NO LONGER FREE*
Business


Market Upside Down: How to Invest Profitably in a Shrinking Economy
*NO LONGER FREE*
Investing How-To


Powering the Future: A Scientist's Guide to Energy Independence
*NO LONGER FREE*
Non-Fiction


Feed My Sheep: A Passionate Plea for Preaching
*NO LONGER FREE*
Non-Fiction, Christian


The Rules of Work, Expanded Edition: A Definitive Code for Personal Success
*NO LONGER FREE*
Non-Fiction


The Personal Credibility Factor: How to Get It, Keep It, and Get It Back (If You've Lost It)
*NO LONGER FREE*
Non-Fiction / Self-help


----------



## lizzie

Just found one I didn't see anywhere else on the thread!

Deceit:A Novel *NO LONGER FREE*
By:Brandilyn Collins



Perfect *NO LONGER FREE*
By:Harry Kraus


----------



## CandyTX

_FYI, the above - both Deceit and Perfect are Christian fiction_

Some Christian Fiction:

Saint Training [Kindle Edition] *NO LONGER FREE*
Elizabeth Fixmer (Author)


Coffee Shop Conversations: Making the Most of Spiritual Small Talk [Kindle Edition] ***NO LONGER FREE***
Dale Fincher (Author), Jonalyn Fincher (Author) 


A Girl Named Mister [Kindle Edition] *NO LONGER FREE*
Nikki Grimes (Author)
(YA Christian Fiction)


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Long time coming
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

_Note to above: Long Time Coming is Christian Fiction_

Certain Wolfish Charm [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Lydia Dare (Author)
(Paranormal Romance)


Pemberley Chronicles [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Rebecca Collins (Author) 
(Romance, Jane Austen tribute sequel?)


----------



## RobertK

Coffee Shop Conversations: Making the Most of Spiritual Small Talk [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Dale & Jonalyn Fincher


----------



## CandyTX

John Woodens Winning Ways (Insights From Great Business Minds) [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
The Editors of New Word City (Author) 
(Business)


----------



## CandyTX

Crush [Kindle Edition]
Alan Jacobson (Author)
(Thriller) - this is the 2nd in a trilogy, both of which have been free previously: Velocity and The 7th Victim (but aren't now, for info only)


----------



## MLPMom

I found these two while looking at books thought I would post them since I don't see them up yet.

Relentless
By Robin Parrish

I think it is Christian Fiction/Suspense



Chinatown Beat
By Henry Chang

Mystery/Thriller



Spy Killer *NO LONGER FREE*
by L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## CandyTX

Strength for Service to God and Country [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Norman E. Nygaard (Author), Evan Hunsberger (Author) 
(Religious)


Hey, looks like the Link-Maker 2.0 is functioning again 

_Yes! It is! . . . .it will work for most Kindle books. . .just be sure to use the drop down to choose "kindle store" before you search -- Ann _


----------



## RandomizeME

A Simple Amish Christmas by Vannetta Chapman (Religious)
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CS

*Safely Home
Randy Alcorn*
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Boob Tube [Kindle Edition]
Mark Coker (Author), Lesleyann Coker (Author) 
(Contemporary Fiction) -- this was free about a month ago, but thought I'd list it again since I think it's free "again"


The Questions Christians Hope No One Will Ask [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Mark Mittelberg (Author)
(Religion)


----------



## crzydmnd

Outlander
By Diana Gabaldon


----------



## CandyTX

The above doesn't have a link - this is a pretty popular historical fiction series.


Also, this one:

Child of the Northern Spring [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Persia Woolley (Author)
(Historical Fiction)


----------



## CandyTX

Invisible (Ivy Malone Mystery Series #1) [Kindle Edition]
Lorena McCourtney (Author)
(Christian Fiction / Mystery)


----------



## RobertK




----------



## Anne Victory

Slow Ride: A Rough Riders story
Author: Lorelei James
Romance


----------



## RandomizeME

Stupid History: Tales of Stupidity, Strangeness, and Mythconceptions Throughout the Ages by Leland Gregory
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Here's the link for the Kindle version of this book:


----------



## CandyTX

This is a pre-order. I know nothing about it, someone said it was a thriller/suspense.

Crossing the Line
Author: Stephen Jay Schwartz
(No cover) - Crossing the Line


----------



## JuryDuty

CandyTX said:


> This is a pre-order. I know nothing about it, someone said it was a thriller/suspense.





> Crossing the Line, by Stephen Jay Schwartz, author of Boulevard and Beat, which he describes as "something like Dexter meets Californication." (and which are being shopped around to see if they can be adapted as a TV show), is a short story with the same main character as the two novels. There isn't a cover picture yet and no description listed, but I found an interview where he discussed the story. Here is his synopsis: "(It) takes us back to Hayden's younger days in the LAPD, just as he starts a stint in Vice. It marks the moment when Hayden first "crosses the line" with a prostitute he is supposed to arrest. It reveals the moment his addiction first pokes through."


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Here's a comic book currently free--a dark LA noir comic called Tumor by Joshua Hale.
But it is for mature audiences.


----------



## RandomizeME

Crossing Oceans by Gina Holmes
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RandomizeME

Lonestar Sanctuary (Lonestar Series, Book 1) by Colleen Coble
Rebel: The Blades of the Rose by Zoe Archer *NO LONGER FREE*
Danger in the Shadows by Dee Henderson *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RandomizeME

Pack Challenge: Magnus Pack, Book 1 by Shelly Laurenston
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RandomizeME

House of Dark Shadows (Dreamhouse Kings Series, Book 1) by Robert Liparulo *NO LONGER FREE*
The Paradise War by Stephen R. Lawhead
Deeper Water (Tides of Truth Series, Book 1) by Robert Whitlow *NO LONGER FREE*

  

Love on a Dime by Cara Lynn James *NO LONGER FREE*
Holiday Bound by Beth Kery (erotica)
The Dickens With Love by Josh Lanyon (Gay erotica)


----------



## RandomizeME

Snowy Night Seduction by Arianna Hart (Erotica)


----------



## RandomizeME

The Cruelest Cut by Rick Reed *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Great Parents, Lousy Lovers [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Gary Smalley (Author), Ted Cunningham (Author) 
(Relationships, Self Help)


Options Trading for the Conservative Investor: Increasing Profits Without Increasing Your Risk [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Michael C. THOMSETT (Author) 
(Investment, Personal Finance)


----------



## RandomizeME

Michael Tolliver Lives by Armistead Maupin *NO LONGER FREE*
Hustlin' Divas by De'nesha Diamond *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

A great freebie for my NaNoWriMo Friends 
Writing Fiction For Dummies [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Peter Economy (Author), Randy Ingermanson (Author) 
(Reference / Self Help)


----------



## CandyTX

Shrimp: The Endless Quest for Pink Gold [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Jack Rudloe (Author), Anne Rudloe (Author) 
(Non Fiction)


Looks like some kind of preview or something, but I'll include it anyway.
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## RandomizeME

On the Run (The Elijah Project) by Bill Myers with James Riordan (YA/CF)


----------



## RandomizeME

Twas The Night by Sandra Hill, Kate Holmes, Trish Jensen
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

GOOD morning everyone - SO many freebies yesterday, crazy!

Got another one for ya... (I totally need this one, I don't like my cheese moved!) 

The Truth About Thriving in Change [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
William S. Kane (Author) 
(Self Help)


----------



## JuryDuty

Another freebie!



This is a Christian book for tween-age girls. It's a very good series.


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

Improve Your Business Communication (Collection) [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
FT Press Delivers (Author) 
(Business)


----------



## JuryDuty

Fixing Toyota: *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

When the Devil Whistles [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Rick Acker (Author)
(Thriller / Christian Fiction)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I have read all four parts of this Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith series and it is equally engaging for both me and my 9 year old son.
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Wars-Tribe-Precipice-ebook/dp/B002B9MGIM/ref=sr_1_151?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1290269820&sr=1-151


----------



## RandomizeME

Serial, Author: Jack Kilborn


----------



## RandomizeME

Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #5: Purgatory, Author: JOHN JACKSON MILLER


----------



## RandomizeME

Santa, Honey, Authors: Sandra Hill, Joy Nash, Kate Angell


----------



## CandyTX

No photo for this one, but... just in time for xmas shopping!

Money Girl's Smart Moves to Deal with Your Debt by Laura D. Adams

Pre order for 11/30 delivery - self help, personal finance


----------



## worktolive

This is a free pdf, but be warned, the file is huge - 17 MB. I think that's because it has a some graphic art in it. It's a collection of short stories called Machine of Death and the premise is that there's a machine that has been invented that will spit out the cause of your death. Not the time, or the place, just the cause. Sounds pretty spooky - would have been a perfect Halloween read, not so much for Xmas, but hey, it's free.

http://machineofdeath.net/ebook

*It's offered at $9.99 at Amazon, but free at the link above.* Here's the Amazon link if you want further information about it:


----------



## worktolive

Here's another one that is being offered for free this weekend only over at Smashwords. It is $4.99 at Amazon.

Promise by Kristie Cook

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19238


----------



## tamborine

Re: Machine of Death - I bought the DTB version when it first came out, and they gave me a free Kindle version (mobi, not pdf). Maybe they're still doing this (?).

Great stories, by the way!


----------



## CandyTX

Stuck in the Middle (Sister-to-Sister, Book 1) [Kindle Edition]
Virginia Smith (Author)
(Christian Fiction)


----------



## Tuttle

Pictures of the Mind: What the New Neuroscience Tells Us About Who We Are [Kindle Edition]
*NO LONGER FREE*
Miriam Boleyn-Fitzgerald (Author)
Science


----------



## RandomizeME

Fireflies in December, Author: Jennifer Erin Valent (Religious Fiction)


----------



## bwbollom

worktolive said:


> This is a free pdf, but be warned, the file is huge - 17 MB. I think that's because it has a some graphic art in it. It's a collection of short stories called Machine of Death and the premise is that there's a machine that has been invented that will spit out the cause of your death. Not the time, or the place, just the cause. Sounds pretty spooky - would have been a perfect Halloween read, not so much for Xmas, but hey, it's free.
> 
> http://machineofdeath.net/ebook
> 
> *It's offered at $9.99 at Amazon, but free at the link above.* Here's the Amazon link if you want further information about it:


Downloaded this and transferred it to my K3 a couple of days ago and just wanted to thank you for the post. I've only read a handful of the short stories, but so far it's VERY GOOD! Thanks!


----------



## RandomizeME

Law of the Broken Earth, Author: Rachel Neumeier*NO LONGER FREE*
Fixing Delilah, Author: Sarah Ockler *NO LONGER FREE*
John (St. Andrew's Expositional Commentary), Author: R. C. Sproul *NO LONGER FREE*



The Bone Palace, Author: Amanda Downum *NO LONGER FREE*
Tempted by Fate, Author: Kate Perry *NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## Steph H

Tuttle said:


> Pictures of the Mind: What the New Neuroscience Tells Us About Who We Are [Kindle Edition]
> Miriam Boleyn-Fitzgerald (Author)
> Science


This one's no longer free, it's $12.59 now. Too bad, I would've been interested in reading it -- I just had a 'regular' brain MRI done this morning! (No, I'm not crazy. Well, not much. Other than those voices I keep hearing -- hey, could y'all keep it down in there, I'm trying to type here!)


----------



## CandyTX

The Judge Who Stole Christmas [Kindle Edition]
Randy Singer (Author)
(Legal Thriller / Christian)


Allies and Enemies: How the World Depends on Bacteria [Kindle Edition]
Anne Maczulak (Author) 
(Reference, Non Fiction)


... and some business books:
   

_Note: Getting the Best From... and 15 Ways... were previously free this Summer, so you might already have, if not, then here's your chance _


----------



## CandyTX

No cover for this one, but The Rules of Chess by Bruce Pandolfini

_Chess is one of the most challenging - and enjoyable - games that has ever been played. It has a history that goes back over a thousand years, and there is some evidence that perhaps it is even older than that. The Rules of Chess is a free book, in electronic format, that will teach young and old how to play the "Royal Game." Written by one of the great instructors of the modern era, Bruce Pandolfini, it is in fact a small excerpt from his extremely popular book Let's Play Chess (2nd edition). After the material is presented, there is a section listing and describing the chess books published by Russell Enterprises, Inc. which are also available in electronic format. In the meantime, we hope you enjoy The Rules of Chess by Bruce Pandolfini... _


----------



## koland

No longer free:  

Law of the Broken Earth, Author: Rachel Neumeier
Fixing Delilah, Author: Sarah Ockler
The Bone Palace, Author: Amanda Downum
Tempted by Fate, Author: Kate Perry


----------



## CandyTX

Lots of freebies this morning... I'm just going to post links because I don't want to do too many covers and make you crazy 

True Colors by Joyce Lamb - Pre Order Romantic Suspsense ***NO LONGER FREE***

The Summer of Rile by Eve Bunting (Childrens, grade 4-6) ***NO LONGER FREE***

*note, gotta go deal with kids getting to school, there are LOTS more though, if someone else gets to them to post, that's great, otherwise, I'll update in a bit. There are 25 total, 20 are pre-order, so it's probably a mistake... grab them while you can, I'll be back!


----------



## cargalmn

I have to figure out how to do the covers, but wanted to get this out here asap - W.E.B. Griffin pre-order for FREE!! I'm guessing this won't last...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZNZRG?tag=kiq-free-e-20

Update: testing the book cover link maker...
Update #2: *No longer free!!* Hopefully some got in on the freebie pre-order.


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Outlaws-Presidential-Agent-novel-ebook/dp/B0040ZNZRG/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122717&sr=1-17 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/The-Dark-Griffin-ebook/dp/B0046ECIRO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122833&sr=1-6 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Explosive-ebook/dp/B00466ILEG/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122861&sr=1-30 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Troublesome-Creek-ebook/dp/B000SFBXQ2/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122903&sr=1-40

http://www.amazon.com/The-Death-Instinct-ebook/dp/B003YL4AOO/ref=sr_1_67?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122951&sr=1-67 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Change-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B0046ECFPO/ref=sr_1_71?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122985&sr=1-71 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Night-School-ebook/dp/B00475AYEQ/ref=sr_1_85?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123041&sr=1-85 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Mirror-Collegia-Magica-ebook/dp/B0046ECFN6/ref=sr_1_93?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123041&sr=1-93 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Artemis-the-Brave-ebook/dp/B003V1WT7W/ref=sr_1_106?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123105&sr=1-106 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Once-Bitten-ebook/dp/B002XNUWNW/ref=sr_1_119?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123139&sr=1-119

http://www.amazon.com/Alien-Tango-ebook/dp/B0046ECJBO/ref=sr_1_131?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123174&sr=1-131 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Catch-Her-You-Can-ebook/dp/B00475ARYI/ref=sr_1_133?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123217&sr=1-133 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Straight-Talk-No-Chaser-ebook/dp/B003VIWNI0/ref=sr_1_140?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123217&sr=1-140 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Anna-French-Kiss-ebook/dp/B0046ECFRM/ref=sr_1_164?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123304&sr=1-164 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Boyfriend-Month-Club-ebook/dp/B00466ISLM/ref=sr_1_171?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123361&sr=1-171 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Alan-Lomax-Recorded-World-ebook/dp/B003QMLC2Y/ref=sr_1_172?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123361&sr=1-172 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Stuck-Middle-Sister-Sister-ebook/dp/B001GMANO4/ref=sr_1_176?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123361&sr=1-176

http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Zombie-ebook/dp/B003V1WWL0/ref=sr_1_177?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123361&sr=1-177 *NO LONGER FREE*

http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Screams-ebook/dp/B002VGSXAU/ref=sr_1_184?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123490&sr=1-184

I think that's all of them...


----------



## Anne Victory

Dragon Warrior *NO LONGER FREE*
Paranormal Romance - Pre-Order
Dragon Warrior

Guild Wars: Edge of Destiny *NO LONGER FREE*
Fantasy Pre-Order
Guild Wars: Edge of Destiny

Immortal Champion *NO LONGER FREE*
Paranormal Romance - Pre-Order


Huckleberry Finished
Mystery


----------



## CandyTX

Whew, thanks everyone. I was shocked this morning at how many came out!

Btackitt - just FYI, I always try to use the Kindle Boards affiliate link. Harvey works hard and if someone clicks that link and someone buys something else while they are there, kboards.com will get a little money for it. It's not much, but every little bit helps. You can use the Link Maker (I can help you with instructions if you need) or just add /?tag=kbpst-20 to most links will work. I know the mods might never say anything so I thought I'd pipe up.

Ummm... I don't have a freebie to leave as payment for this post... LOL maybe they'll let me slide this morning 

_edit: Oooh, I found one, they can't fuss at me (neener to Betsy)  - I'm totally kidding, folks._

Straight Talk, No Chaser: How to Find, Keep and Understand a Man [Kindle Edition] ***NO LONGER FREE***
Steve Harvey (Author) 
(Romance, self help) ?


----------



## angelmum3

*NO LONGER FREE*

wanted to help and do the picture link (using kindleboards link maker - hope it works)

because, my dd loves Greek Goddess type books - now since there werent any reviews I googled looking to make sure it wasnt a "picture" book (one description) 


> The Hunting Game
> 
> ON SILVER-WINGED MAGIC SANDALS, Artemis zoomed through the Forest of the Beasts, her feet gliding just inches above the mossy forest floor. "Come out, come out, wherever you are," she singsonged under her breath.
> 
> Dodging tree trunks and ducking under low-hanging vines, she listened carefully for any unusual sounds. Her keen dark eyes searched the dense woods. Her favorite bow-its limbs made of curved, polished olive wood-was at the ready. A tooled leather quiver of arrows was slung across her back. She could pull one out and have it nocked and aimed in a split
> second, as soon as it was needed.
> 
> Behind her, Artemis heard Athena whizzing along in winged sandals as well. And following her were Aphrodite and Persephone. All four goddessgirls wore ankle-length flowing gowns called chitons, and their skirts whipped in the breeze as they zipped through the forest of olive, fig, and pomegranate trees, their feet never quite touching the ground.


from http://books.simonandschuster.com/Artemis-the-Brave/Joan-Holub/Goddess-Girls/9781416982746/excerpt
anyway - it is book 4 in the series, and surely a fast read, but I read part of it from the publisher, and should be enjoyable...


----------



## angelmum3

cargalmn said:


> I have to figure out how to do the covers, but wanted to get this out here asap - W.E.B. Griffin pre-order for FREE!! I'm guessing this won't last...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040ZNZRG?tag=kiq-free-e-20
> 
> Update: testing the book cover link maker...





> This title will be auto-delivered to your Kindle on December 28, 2010.


----------



## angelmum3

CandyTX said:


> _edit: Oooh, I found one, they can't fuss at me (neener to Betsy)  - I'm totally kidding, folks._
> 
> Straight Talk, No Chaser: How to Find, Keep and Understand a Man [Kindle Edition]
> Steve Harvey (Author)
> (Romance, self help) ?


no longer showing up as free - and I know I clicked when it was free - but it also has a 


> This title will be auto-delivered to your Kindle on December 7, 2010.


----------



## angelmum3

angelmum3 said:


> Also no longer free - and same deal, wasnt delivered automatically
> 
> 
> 
> This title will be auto-delivered to your Kindle on December 7, 2010
Click to expand...


----------



## YorkieMom

Where can I find the free books list at Amazon you all post from? Also, if you click on a free pre-order book and the price changes before release will it still come to you free when released?


----------



## CandyTX

If it says it will be sent at a later date, it's a pre-order which means you get it at the price you pre-order it at OR if it goes lower, they will automatically adjust your pre-order price (at least that has been my experience). Sometimes, I suspect the agencies screw up the database and some of these are marked as $0.00 and live instead of being in holding or having a price. That's just my guess, pure conjecture.

And yes, if it's free and you order it... and the price goes up... it's still free, even if it's delivered at a later date.


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks Candy for the response -

I went thru a forum on Amazon and they said the same thing! (and I also found the spot in "Manage My Kindle" where it says I did order them this morning and I am being charged $0.00 for the pre orders )


----------



## angelmum3

trying again - the last link went to the hardcovers





A Horse to Love
Author: Marsha Hubler


Check to make sure its the Kindle edition, and they are free...


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Troublesome-Creek-ebook/dp/B000SFBXQ2/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291122903&sr=1-40/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Once-Bitten-ebook/dp/B002XNUWNW/ref=sr_1_119?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123139&sr=1-119/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stuck-Middle-Sister-Sister-ebook/dp/B001GMANO4/ref=sr_1_176?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123361&sr=1-176/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> *NO LONGER FREE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silent-Screams-ebook/dp/B002VGSXAU/ref=sr_1_184?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1291123490&sr=1-184/?tag=kbpst-20


Ok fixed the tags, and WOW so many that were free this AM, and now are not.. Glad I got them when I was doing the list.


----------



## Anne Victory

The Case For Christmas
Non-Fiction / Christian / Inspirational / Holiday


Sophie's Secret
Children's Fiction / Religious (Christian) Fiction


The Christmas Story From the Family Reading Bible
Non-Fiction / Christian / Inspirational / Holiday


----------



## BTackitt

New thread up for December, and a bunch of freebies this morning as well.


----------

